# Free Betting Bonus



## pjotter (Jan 25, 2009)

Place a bet up to $25, and *Betway Online* will match this bet with a freebet of the same amount! Two bets for the price of one! Only valid for your FIRST bet!

Other promotions:
- Enter the Betslip Competition! Submit your free betslip before Sunday for a chance at scoring fantastic freebet prizes. It’s the most popular betting promotion with over 100 players winning each and every month.
- Welcome Poker Bonus – 100% up to $1000!
- Casino Deposit Bonus – 100% up to $1000!
- and much much more...

Two get your first free bet is easy:
- Open up an account at *Betway Online* and make your first deposit 
- Place ONE bet in the sportsbook – *Betway Online* match your FIRST bet with a freebet up to $25. You can see your freebet, if you click “My account” and go to “My Bonuses 
- The freebet will be visible as soon as your initial bet has been settled 
- To use the freebet, select some some odds and the freebet will appear on your betting slip – tick the small box in order to use the freebet! 

Example: You deposit $25, make a sportsbet and receive a freebet of $25 when your initial bet has been settled. If you click on “My account” and “My Bonuses”, you will see your freebet token there. Now you can make a sportsbet and use your token on the bet by ticking the small box saying “Freebet” that appears on your betting slip. Remember that you don?t get the stake from the freebet back and that you cannot bet on system betting. Also, you cannot divide the bet into smaller bets.

The following rules apply to the 100% freebet offer:
- Your first bet must be placed within 30 days of opening your account and it must contain at least one selection with odds of 1.70 or greater, and the selection should have at least 3 possible outcomes. Void bets do not qualify. 
- You must redeem your freebet (token) within 30 days of it having been credited to your freebets balance, if you do not redeem it within this period such token will be removed from your freebets balance. 
- The freebet will appear in your account under “Tokens held” as soon as your initial bet has been settled. This section you will find under “My account” and “My Bonuses”. The freebet can be selected to be used at the bet slip stage of placing sportsbook bets. 
- You cannot withdraw your freebet at any time after you have submitted the same. 
- If your freebet is a winning bet, you will only receive the winnings and not the initial stake of the freebet. 
- You cannot split the freebet into, for example, two or more bets. You need to use the freebet entirely on one betting slip. 
- You cannot combine freebets with system betting. 
- The freebet is only valid for the sportsbook (you can not use your freebet playing poker, games or in the casino.

Good luck from *Pay-fair.com Casino Bonus Guide* and *Slots Freerolls.com*


----------

